

Ask HN: Best way to rearrange elements in an existing RSS feed? - brandnewlow


======
ScottWhigham
How vague........ I don't think you've gotten any responses b/c people don't
know what you're asking. That question could mean several different things. It
might be best to re-formulate and re-post.

